# Quilted Vase



## Diver Temple (Apr 19, 2020)

Well, almost a vase. Seems my vase shape morphed into something close to a wine glass, Freudian slip maybe???~7"X2.5, captive ring, finished with sanding sealer, shine juice, high gloss wax stick and buffed out on a buffing wheel.

Had a hunk of wood that was a cutout of another bigger piece of something curly, mahogany? It's heavy. The larger piece my dad attached to the vacuum collector that sits on the lathe table. Some day I will take it and turn it, but it is still there today. Color of the wood is accurate in the pics...won't be long until I might have to find a new mounting method for the collector.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 6


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 19, 2020)

That’s awesome,that color is pretty cool. Great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 19, 2020)

Almost a chalise but very, very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Apr 19, 2020)

About the right size for a wine glass!

Cool looking vase, that color and quilting are out of this world!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Apr 19, 2020)

That’s a beauty! I like everything about that piece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 19, 2020)

Nice vase and wood!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 20, 2020)

Wood is alluring! The depths of color and pattern are amazing. Creative turning! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Apr 20, 2020)

Nice form and beautiful finish. I like it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Apr 20, 2020)

Very nice work. What tools did you use on this?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 20, 2020)

Beautiful work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 20, 2020)

Oh wow. I like that. It kind of looks like a laminated piece, but with crazy curl in it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Apr 21, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Oh wow. I like that. It kind of looks like a laminated piece, but with crazy curl in it.


The quilting is crazy tight and it was a little difficult to work with. I think the alternating grain direction was a bad thing and caused minor catches, which were easily skewed and sanded away. And to think, it was just another scrappy piece of dirty wood I was overlooking in dad's old pile...

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 21, 2020)

Looks great.

This is mottled, not quilted or curly.
http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_discussion_figureandgrain_pics.htm

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Apr 21, 2020)

William Tanner said:


> Very nice work. What tools did you use on this?


2" skew down to spindle and cut a tenon on the base. Shaped with a bowl gouge and smoothed the shape with a 1/2 skew. Hollowed with 1 1/4 forsner bit and round and 1/2 round scrapers. Ring cutesy of a ring tool. And a lot of sanding inside and out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Diver Temple (Apr 21, 2020)

phinds said:


> Looks great.
> 
> This is mottled, not quilted or curly.
> http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_discussion_figureandgrain_pics.htm


Thanks Paul. Mottled is a new term for me. Always good to expand my wood vocabulary. By the way, I spoke with the gentlemen last week about trying to ID the tree I go that Burl from, said it is the only one in the immediate vicinity and he will try to get pics of the bark and trunk shape. Not sure if the will help @Mr. Peet ID or not, but it doesn't look like leaves are an option. He does have Black Gum in the area, but it down the road in a wetter area.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 21, 2020)

Beautiful turn! Well done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Apr 21, 2020)

that looks exactly like our block mottle or beeswing eucalyptus from landscape trees here in vegas. has rough barl on lower trunk area, smooth limbs and a long blue/green willow shaped leaves. we call the coolibah tree or blue ghost eucalyptus

see some samples in this thread,

https://woodbarter.com/threads/ende...s-price-drop-to-50-shipped.40911/#post-564999

i am aware though that block mottle figure is known to exist in several species of wood, @phinds based on the source location what are your thoughts on species?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 21, 2020)

Trev, unfortunately location is something that I've pretty much ignored learning about. Mark Peet (@Mr. Peet) knows quite a bit about species growth range, so he's the guy to ask.


----------



## phinds (Apr 21, 2020)

vegas urban lumber said:


> that looks exactly like our block mottle or beeswing


Trev, I've never heard block mottle and bee's wing equated. Granted, bee's wing is a subset of block mottle but the looks are so distinctively different that I would not equate them. Bee's wing has a much smaller and sharper mottle blocking.

Check out the two at the link I provided and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 22, 2020)

phinds said:


> Looks great.
> 
> This is mottled, not quilted or curly.
> http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_discussion_figureandgrain_pics.htm



Been a while since I looked at that page, refreshing, thank you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Apr 22, 2020)

phinds said:


> Trev, I've never heard block mottle and bee's wing equated. Granted, bee's wing is a subset of block mottle but the looks are so distinctively different that I would not equate them. Bee's wing has a much smaller and sharper mottle blocking.
> 
> Check out the two at the link I provided and you'll see what I mean.


i didn't mean to equate them, i just had (maybe erroneously) used them to describe a similar pattern, that was variant in size. beeswing being smaller tighter, but i see that's not particularly the case.
my mistake probably from using terms i see generically used by wood suppliers on the internet


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 22, 2020)

When this was first posted, I immediately thought it was the same Eucalyptus @vegas urban lumber posted in another thread. I even have a bunch the same stuff I got last summer here in Tucson. 
It does look like Eucalyptus, but, after looking closely, I could see pores in the the wood that I don't see in Eucalyptus. Below is a piece I have for no other reason than it's a good looking piece of wood. It went through the jointer and then the table saw to make a mill blank. Both pics are of the jointer side. It is not sanded. Just a raw piece of wood.. 


 



I believe if there were pores in this piece of wood, they should be easily seen with this large view. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 22, 2020)

I would not be surprised if it was a eucalyptus species. Nor if it was grown in Florida somewhere. There are a lot of reds and pinks in the huge eucalyptus group.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Apr 25, 2020)

Sweet looking vase! I want to try that ring thing sometime.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 25, 2020)

Barb said:


> Sweet looking vase! I want to try that ring thing sometime.


I predict cuss words will be involved.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Barb (Apr 25, 2020)

phinds said:


> I predict cuss words will be involved.


You're probably right. :)

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Apr 25, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> I would not be surprised if it was a eucalyptus species. Nor if it was grown in Florida somewhere. There are a lot of reds and pinks in the huge eucalyptus group.


Dad lived in SoCal, so no telling where he got it, but eucalyptus does grow all over the place there.


----------

